# Job search in Singapore



## Sam2304 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am new to Singapore expat forum. I am exploring the option to move to Singapore. Is there anyone who went to Singapore for a job search and was able to hit the nail. What was the experience?

I am an SAP ABAP consultant. Will it do any good applying for jobs from India?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your chances of finding a job, or even of getting an interview, are hugely higher if you are in Singapore rather than applying from abroad (India is particularly bad!).


----------



## caprica (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a very competitive market. Unfortunately, many IT jobs in Singapore are tied to bank projects that have been outsourced to companies such as TCS or NCS. These projects seem to be wrapping up and many teams are being disbanded, with the core of the Indian workforce then transferred back to India.


----------

